# Permit and Pompano from the beach



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Caught this 35 lb permit from the beach last week









Also got this pomp while permit fishing. It would of been very close to the state/world record of 8lbs 1 oz, but i didnt weight. Thats a 7/0 circle in the fish's mouth.


----------



## Jox (Jul 30, 2010)

You caught these at night?!


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice! What part of the state were you fishing in?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

WTG.....very nice...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

The first fish is a jack cravelle, but they pull more like a jack chevrolet.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

kingfish said:


> The first fish is a jack cravelle, but they pull more like a jack chevrolet.


that aint a jack... not trying to be rude or anything.


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

kingfish said:


> The first fish is a jack cravelle, but they pull more like a jack chevrolet.


Its a permit, and they out pull a jack crevalle


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

looked like one to me, but hell i'm wrong all the time.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah the 1st fish is a permit. I know my permit lol



Jox said:


> You caught these at night?!


Yup

Fish were caught in Broward Co.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice looking fish ~ good catch .
Not bad for a freshwater fisherman from Michighan !
I trust you weren't using a salmon rod .. ?

What rig were you using ?
What bait ?

Fishwander


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Outstanding fishing and a pomp fishermans dream to catch both.
The easiest way to determine a jack and permit for those that don't see too many permit,is the lower jaw in a jack is completely different then a permit or pompano.
Now, a word of caution to those who may get both of these fish in the same day or night.One has to go back into the drink to fight another day.Permit and pompano are grouped together in the regs and your only allowed one fish over 20"per day. 
Let us know how the fish tasted as they both are completely different.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This is a jack.. Awsume permit you have there,bet that rascal flat out yanked some line from the beach...


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

BentHook said:


> Outstanding fishing and a pomp fishermans dream to catch both.
> The easiest way to determine a jack and permit for those that don't see too many permit,is the lower jaw in a jack is completely different then a permit or pompano.
> Now, a word of caution to those who may get both of these fish in the same day or night.One has to go back into the drink to fight another day.Permit and pompano are grouped together in the regs and your only allowed one fish over 20"per day.
> Let us know how the fish tasted as they both are completely different.


I released the permit, but kept the pomp. It tasted mighty fine for a record fish 



Fishwander said:


> Nice looking fish ~ good catch .
> Not bad for a freshwater fisherman from Michighan !
> I trust you weren't using a salmon rod .. ?
> 
> ...


Jigmaster on a custom 9' permit rod, calico crabs for bait


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Good Fish ~... and a tastier dinner

Congradulations ! The tug on the end of your line musta been a real /reel rush !!

Thanks for the insight, report , and pictures.

Fishwander


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Nice fishing!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way to go. Congrats.


----------



## Bocajettyrat (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice fish. No Jack there. LOL. Nice pompano too. I think that pomp was a resident not a transient. I'm gonna hit it to the south palm beach county tomorrow.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

are these monsters only found on the east side of the state or do big pomps run up the gulf side too?
I might hit sanabel island sometime soon.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

that pomp is ridiculous, at night no less...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

smacks fanatic said:


> that aint a jack... not trying to be rude or anything.


yeh

the mouth eliminates it from being a jack


huge fish regardless


----------

